# Waffen- oder Rüstungsschmied?



## Ahijad (25. November 2008)

Der Titel sagt fast alles...
Ich hab mit meinen DK Schmied hochgeskillt und steh nun vor der Wahl zw. Waffen- und Rüstungsschmied....
Und jetzt würde ich gerne wissen was sich mehr lohnt^^
Ich tendiere ja eher zu Waffenschmied -> Schwertschmied, nur Rüstungschmied hat auch einen gewissen Reiz^^
Also, was soll ich nehmen? ( Skillung ist noch unklar, werd mal alles ausprobieren, im späteren Verlauf will ich aber eher ab und zu mal PvP oder Daylies machen... Also keine Raids, is ja nur ein Twink....)
Mfg und schon mal THX


----------



## hoti82 (26. November 2008)

naja rüstungschmied machste dir halt deine rüstungen selbst , so das du später eingentlich mehr raidtaugliches equip hast wenn du nur pvp machen magst und so ist waffen(schwert oder Axt) die bessere wahl, da du dir waffen mit hohem schaden herstellen kannst. nur finde ich schmied sau teuet besonders thorium sprengt gerade das Preis leistung verhältniss. mal ein bissel dran denken das das metall von leuten um 250 skill Schmiedekunst benutzt wird das kann sich doch keiner leisten 10 erz 90g oder 20 barren 110g leute aufwachen. lasst das metall im ah links liegen und farmt euch die mats sorry aber sonst ist schmied ein beruf in dem man locker 5000g verstecken kann bis man den über 300 hat. tststs

Aber wie gesagt rate ich dir eher zum waffenschmied im pvp zählt mehr der schaden als ein gute  Raid Equip


----------



## Arimar (29. November 2008)

mmmh.....ich bin zwar auch Schmied, ABER weder Waffen- noch Rüstungs-Schmied ! :-)

Das war mir alles zu teuer zu erlernen bzw. der Materialaufwand ist heftig....ich habe nix gemacht, sondern habe in Gatgetzan gelernt, wie man die IMPERIALE RÜSTUNG herstellt. Die kann mann machen ohne sich zu entscheiden ob WS oder RS.
Die Imperiale Plattenrüstung konnte ich dann auch "gut" im AH verkaufen ! vor allem den Helm !^^

Mittlerweile bin ich auf Skill 425 und kann LILA herstellen......................nehmt euch Zeit zum farmen, dabei gibts ja auch EP`s und der Waffenskill läßt sich auch wunderbar erhöhen^^

Gruß


----------

